# Angeln in der Toskana, Portovenere und Porto Fino



## wachteltyp (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
ich weis es gibt schon viele threads zum Thema Angeln in Italien oder Mittelmeer, aber trotzdem habe ich noch eine paar fragen dazu.
Unzwahr Fahre ich in 2 Wochen für 3 Tage nach Porto Fino und 3 Tage nach Portovenere in die Toskana, und ich wollte mal fragen ob dort schonmal war. 
Mitnehmen wollte ich:

1. Spinnrute Wurfgewicht:8 - 25 Gr. Länge: 2,10m
2. Grund- und Posenrute Wurfgewicht: 40 - 80 Gr. Länge: 3,60m
3. entweder eine Fliegenrute Klasse 5 - 6 oder ein Spinnrute mit höherem Wurfgewicht.

In meinem örtlichen Angelgeschäft konnte mir der Verkäufer nur Auskunft über das Brandungsangeln in Spanien (am Atlantik).

Am Strand oder von den Klippen wollte ich es mit einer einfachen Grundmontage, wie man sie auch zu Aal angeln verwendet versuchen. An den den Steinigen Klippen mit kleineren Spinnern, Wobblern oder Gummifischen und im Hafen mit der der Pose auf Meerbrassen.
Als Köder wollte ich mir vor Ort Brot, Muscheln, Garnelen oder Fischfetzen holen.

viele Dank im Voraus für die Antworten |wavey:
mfg wachteltyp:vik:


----------



## wachteltyp (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in der Toskana, Portovenere und Porto Fino*

war wirklich noch niemand in der näher?


----------

